# Adding a Center Speaker



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone know the part number or where I can find the speaker grille for the center of the dash where the storage is? I was thinking about adding a speaker in there like how the upgraded pioneer system has it but can't seem to find the part I need. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Call/email GMpartsdirect and see if this is what you need to get in the right direction...


BODY HARDWARE / INSTRUMENT PANEL / INSTRUMENT PANEL COMPONENTS /Speaker grille *95987375 - Speaker grille cocoa *
*MSRP**Online Price**$32.38**$19.20* 
View Part Diagram -- *Item #23*
  BODY HARDWARE / INSTRUMENT PANEL / INSTRUMENT PANEL COMPONENTS /Speaker grille *95987377 - Speaker grille black *
*MSRP**Online Price**$33.46**$19.83* 
View Part Diagram -- *Item #23*
  


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Call/email GMpartsdirect and see if this is what you need to get in the right direction...
> 
> 
> BODY HARDWARE / INSTRUMENT PANEL / INSTRUMENT PANEL COMPONENTS /Speaker grille *95987375 - Speaker grille cocoa **MSRP**Online Price**$32.38**$19.20* 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks, I've been looking everywhere for this.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just my opinion but i would recommend you not waste your money. My first Cruze had the storage bin in the middle, my second Cruze has the pioneer system with the middle speaker. I would rather have the extra storage, the middle speaker adds very little if anything to the listening experience.If you really want to add to the sound system put you some Sony Triaxle speakers in the back dash, you will be shocked at how much better the sound is! The back door speakers are a waste.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I don't really use the storage at all anyway. It's too small to hold any sunglasses in there and I'm too scared to put my parking pass in there cause it gets really hot. I've heard that it's bad to put speakers on the back deck because of how the sound would bounce of the rear window, and that's why they only use subs in there instead of full range speakers. I like how the Cruze has the sound front stage based so it sounds like the music is coming at you instead of from behind. 

Btw does anyone happen to know the size of the speaker that fits in there?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Neither speaker was ideal, but you get both dash and deck with sun and sound package. Seems to be what the 15's 1LT RS are being ordered as with MyLink non navi with back up and drivers convenience. 

XR is the person you would want to talk to about ideal speaker and arraignments. He has a sticky in the audio section. I'm in the app so whatever link I give you will redirect to an entirely different topic.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I remember XR saying something about how if you want better sound it's better to upgrade the front stage. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XR is using a non MyLink and a aux cord to show off his system at Lordstown. Hawaii is a quite a drive to Ohio as I made that trip a few years ago (on a plane)on the government to work on the Helamano plantation next to Dole plantation. That red clay is permanent as they claim it is.

In short, his stock radio plus other components is far better than just going on a Best Buy shopping spree for what looks good.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

That's exactly why I think you don't need a fancy deck to get good sounds. I'd rather just spend my money on speakers and an amp than waste it on a deck.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

He uses that and a mini dsp plus a few other things. *from what I can remember so is not held to fact* he has it set up so each speaker is timed to delver sound to the driver at the same time. So the far a pillar tweeter and the drivers one are timed just right. You also can hear and pick out everyone in the song.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a good friend who invested thousands in his sound system in a Tacoma and I have to say, it's the best I've ever heard. He uses an EQ to control his speakers and I swear it's like a concert hall when I'm in there. I'm just so bummed out when I get into my car lol. I'd even be happy with just a sub installed so I can at least get a little more bass. The thought of installing all the hardware to get an amp connected scares me though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XR'd route will land you close to $1k for what you describe. You would have to find out through him as he tailors it towards what music you listen to. 

Ah location, not sure if shipping would get you in that range and locally stuff may be a little bit more than here. Culture shock is not having a dollar menu at Mc Donald's.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I know!! haha. Some of the things I order have the shipping cost more than the product itself. I guess to live in paradise you have to pay the price which is lame.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The part number on my car for the center speaker grill is 95987377. I have the jet black interior. The part number for the center speaker is 95949144. The center speaker is 3.5" and 6 ohms. 

I unplugged mine just to see what it sounded like, and it does add some mid range to the Pioneer system. But, the OEM speaker is 6 ohm, which would be more difficult to match with another system, and it is not easy to find good 3.5" speakers that will fit in that spot (I have looked). 

If you want your car to sound like a typical car from the '90s and '00s, just add an amp with coaxials or triaxials in the rear deck. That will fill in the rear. 

If you want a front stage, read XtremeRevolutions SQ Audio threads. He has an awesome system designed specifically for the Cruze. All you have to do is buy and install and you have an SQ system. I can't imagine why anyone would do anything else when all the work in designing the system has already been done for you. Thank you XR.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> The part number on my car for the center speaker grill is 95987377. I have the jet black interior. The part number for the center speaker is 95949144. The center speaker is 3.5" and 6 ohms.
> 
> I unplugged mine just to see what it sounded like, and it does add some mid range to the Pioneer system. But, the OEM speaker is 6 ohm, which would be more difficult to match with another system, and it is not easy to find good 3.5" speakers that will fit in that spot (I have looked).
> 
> ...



Great, thanks! I just confirmed the part number with gmparts but I was still unsure about the speaker size that went in there. I read XR's Audio thread.. When I can fork over a thousand dollars then I'll be installing a system like that haha. I'll just have to wait till tax season comes around again.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Does a car with the 6 speaker system have an amp or is it run off of the deck itself? I have a mylink system and am thinking of picking up the factory pieces from a salvage yard for the 9 speaker system if I can track down what I need.


The salvage yard option below might be the best bet, they might have all the parts and I can remove them from the car. They just are not listed online.

Found the pioneer amp for $65.00, from a local salvage yard, P/N 95228887

The two rear speakers can be purchased new for $38.50 on Ebay P/N 95996730

Factory center speaker for 11.21


SOUND SYSTEM for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The 6 speaker is off the head unit. The premium has an amp in the trunk for all the speakers. So it would seem like there's quite a bit of wiring difference.


----------

